# Express Entry - Academic Standing When You Don't Complete Your Degree



## rahulpras (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a very unique situation and while I don't know if many of you may have experience with this, I do hope I can be helped by some of you.

My situation is somewhat like this - 
I studied Electrical Engineering at McMaster University for a year (in good academic standing) and then transferred to McGill University to continue my degree. At McGill, I eventually withdrew at the end of my second year of Engineering due to bad grades (poor academic standing) and proceeded to complete my course in my home country.

Now what I'm confused about is -
1. Do I declare these two years in the Express Entry Application? - _I feel I should_
2. When I do declare these, do need a educational credential assessment for either of these? I'm asking because when I say no degree awarded, the box to choose yes/no for ECA pops up.
3. For either of these, do I choose the "Did Not Complete Option" or "In Good Standing, but No degree awarded" for McMaster and "Did Not Complete" Option for McGill?

I really hope someone here can help me out with this! Thanks a lot in advance for your time

- Rahul


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Rahul,
Have you completed the degree in India? 
If yes, then mention it.
Else, it is better to contact WES and discuss.


----------



## Joeshiney (Mar 21, 2015)

*Express entry -spouse qualification assessment*

Hi All,

I have very unique situation of spouse education qualifications entry into express entry. I have completed 5.5 yrs B.H.M.S degree in India , then 1 year Post graduate diploma in preventive and promotive health care through distance in India again. Then I migrated to Australia for further studies, I have joined in 2 year diploma in community welfare work .
After this I have done 6 months certificate IV in Business,6 months Diploma in Business, 10 months Advanced diploma in Business .
Do I need to assess them all in order to claim points from spouse?

1)During entering the data into express entry as, 0.6 ,0.6,0.10 in Complete/Full academic year section showing error.
Then I entered as " 1" its accepted.

what's the alternative way of entering correct time frame in it?
Lot of confusion


----------

